# **THE WORLD'S BEST PRICING ON CABBY OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS**



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

***the world's best pricing on cabby oem/maintenance parts***











Yes, the title of this thread is a bold one. We know that. But we've been selling Volkswagen and Audi parts for the better part of a half a decade and have all the confidence in the world that we can get you the very best pricing and service on your Cabriolet (and Cabrio) parts and accessories with the best deals and best service the industry has to offer; be it OEM and maintenance or even OEM + or performance upgrades; we know Cabby parts at MJM! One of our very first project cars here was an '81 Cabby with a 16V in it (CIS style) so we know these cars inside and out. Whether you're doing a full ground-up restoration on a clipper-kit equipped 80' Rabbit Convertible or you just want to tidy up the braking system and wheel bearings on your ABA MK3, MJM Autohaus (www.mjmautohaus.com) can help you save cash on the maintenance and replacement parts you need. 

Below is a small taste of some of the deals we have currently and addition deals will be added to the thread as weeks go on. Due to the exchange rate, the weakness of the dollar and supplier cost changes, please know that prices may go up (or down), but that our site will more than often show the next current price on that item. Our full online catalog can be seen at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the remainder of our deals - MOST OF WHICH THAT INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING! Looking for something you cannot find on our site? Chances are we have it on the shelf, but just haven't added it to the site yet. For any requests for parts not seen on our site, simply email us through our site by clicking HERE and let us know what you're looking for. Many "DEALER ITEM ONLY" parts can also be sourced at a discounted price - JUST ASK!


*CLICK BELOW TO START SHOPPING FOR CABBY PARTS AT WHOLESALE PRICING!* 

*>>>>>>>>>>>> www.mjmautohaus.com*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **THE WORLD'S BEST PRICING ON CABBY OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS** ([email protected])*

**MK3 EURO RADIATOR CORE SUPPORT - $174.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING! CLICK FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY**


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **THE WORLD'S BEST PRICING ON CABBY OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS** ([email protected])*

*GERMAN AND OEM IGNITION CONTROL UNITS FROM $29.95 FOR MK1 CABBYS - CLICK PICTURE FOR MORE INFO*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*NO MORE ROAD NOISE WITH OUR WHEEL BEARING "ULTRA" KIT, FRONT & REAR - $79.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **THE WORLD'S BEST PRICING ON CABBY OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS** ([email protected])*

**BOSCH OEM FUEL PUMP FOR SELECT 8V APPLICATIONS - $134.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PIC FOR INFO**


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **THE WORLD'S BEST PRICING ON CABBY OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS** ([email protected])*

*GERMAN FEBI-BILSTEIN WINDSHIELD SEAL FOR MK1 - $24.95! CLICK PHOTO FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **THE WORLD'S BEST PRICING ON CABBY OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS** ([email protected])*

*FRONT MINTEX PADS FOR MK3 CABBY - $39.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **THE WORLD'S BEST PRICING ON CABBY OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS** ([email protected])*

*SAVE UP TO 80% OFF DEALER PRICES ON THE SAME EXACT PARTS!*


----------



## remission20 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: **THE WORLD'S BEST PRICING ON CABBY OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS** ([email protected])*

Do you sell the part for the glove compartment lock? Some little plastic piece inside it broke and I had to pop the whole lock part out to get it open..so I guess i need to replace the whole thing.


----------



## egranlund (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: **THE WORLD'S BEST PRICING ON CABBY OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS** ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> *COMPLETE FRONT WHEEL BEARING KITS INCLUDING ALL NECESSARY HARDWARE FOR INSTALLATION - $19.95*
> 
> [\quote]
> What are those 2 smaller nuts for? I just put new front wheel bearings in my cabby and I now have 4 of those...they don't seem like they fit anywhere


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*OEM 8V INTAKE VALVES (SET OF 4) - $54.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*SACHS OE 190MM CLUTCH - $89.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PHOTO FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*OEM RUVILLE LIFTERS - SET OF 8 - $59.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK FOR INFO!*


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Do you sell OEM headlights for M3.5 Cabrios? I looked at your site, but only saw the Mk3 headlights.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (abarthol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abarthol* »_Do you sell OEM headlights for M3.5 Cabrios? I looked at your site, but only saw the Mk3 headlights.

We certainly do. They're the same as the 1999-2000 MK4 Golf.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

**GENUINE OE INNER RIGHT CV JOINT BOOT KIT - $14.95 - CLICK PICTURE BELOW FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY**


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*~ GERMAN MEYLE STUB AXLE SETS - PAIR OF 2 - $39.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO ~*


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

great prices I may have to try u guys...


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*DOING A COMPLETE BRAKE JOB? ASK ABOUT SPECIAL VORTEX PRICING ON HAWK PERFORMANCE BRAKE PADS!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*BOSCH OE KNOCK SENSOR (GREEN) - $49.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

[/CENTER]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*~ OEM OIL PAN WINDAGE TRAY WITH GASKET - $44.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PHTO FOR MORE INFO ~*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (sprocket007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sprocket007* »_great prices I may have to try u guys...

We'd love the opportunity to earn your business. Take a look around our site and let us know if there is anything we can do for you.
AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus
PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)
WEB: http://www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

*FRONT MINTEX RED BOX PADS FOR ALL MK3 2.0L/TDI MODELS - $34.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PIC TO BUY!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

*~ OEM KS PISTON KIT (SET OF 4) FOR SELECT 8V MOTORS - $224.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PHOTO FOR MORE INFO ~*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

* ~ OEM VDO THROTTLE BODY FOR SELECT MK3 2.0L MODELS - $249.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC TO BUY OR FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*ON A BUDGET? AFTERMARKET FRONT ROTORS - JETTA MK2 16V AND MK3 MODELS - $49.95 TO YOUR DOOR!*


​


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*~ GERMAN MEYLE INNER LEFT CV JOINT AND BOOT KIT (MK2, MK3, CORRADO) - $59.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING ~*


​


----------



## tacoflavoredkisses (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have coolant temp switches for an 89' cabriolet. It's the two spade type.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*GERMAN (MEYLE) OIL PUMP FOR 2.0L ABA MODELS - $69.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (tacoflavoredkisses)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tacoflavoredkisses* »_Do you have coolant temp switches for an 89' cabriolet. It's the two spade type.

In stock! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theoldkid (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: **THE WORLD'S BEST PRICING ON CABBY OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS** ([email protected])*

What are the part numbers and sizes for V-Belts used in a 1988 Volkswagen Cabriolet Convertible that has an automatic transmission, air conditioning and power steering? Four different belts are required. They are not identical.
I took a look at your website catalog, and only one belt is shown for this vehicle.
If it is any help to you, the VIN is WVWCA0150JK022610
Thank you.


----------



## danielnorton (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: **THE WORLD'S BEST PRICING ON CABBY OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS** (egranlund)*

How did you press out the bearings?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **THE WORLD'S BEST PRICING ON CABBY OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS** (danielnorton)*

IMs sent with questions to the last two posters.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **THE WORLD'S BEST PRICING ON CABBY OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS** ([email protected])*

*OUR LOWEST PRICE GUARANTEE ON MAINTENANCE PARTS:* Are you looking for the best prices on OEM and maintenance parts for your VW? Who wouldn't be, right? That's what it's all about - FINDING THE BEST DEALS ON THE BEST PARTS! We agree with you 100% on this theory and feel like if we're not getting you the best part at the best price, and to your door within a reasonable amount of time, then we are of no use to you as a vendor. With that said, we've now implemented a program that guarantees you the best deal on "in stock" OEM parts or they're FREE! Yes, we said FREE! If we cannot meet or beat a competitor's price on the very same item on a product we have in stock, then we'll give it to you for FREE! We encourage you to scour the web for the best deals on Bosch, Beru, SACHS, Hella, Ruville, Conti-Tech, or any of the other OEM replacement parts we stock and if you find a better price than our online price and we tell you that we cannot meet it or beat it, then it's yours for FREE! Keep in mind that all price matching or price beating will apply to items posted online (i.e. being advertised) and applies to parts we have on the shelf and ready to ship. This offer will not apply to Special Order items or items we do not currently stock. Let us know what we have to beat, fellas. Let the price wars begin!


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

hmm...poking around on your site now, i just may need to place a nice big order







Prices look good!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*LOOKING FOR HAWK PADS BY THEMSELVES? PM US AND FOR THE "VORTEX" DEAL ON ANY HAWK COMPOUND!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*GERMAN CONTROL ARM REFRESH KITS FOR MK1, SET OF 2, $44.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*MEYLE COOLANT PIPE: 95-02 CABRIO - $29.95 - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## benrk (Feb 19, 2012)

You don't happen to run the catalogue on flash? After selecting the vehicle from the pulldown the page just went white on my ipad :-(


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

benrk said:


> You don't happen to run the catalogue on flash? After selecting the vehicle from the pulldown the page just went white on my ipad :-(


 No, our catalog is on our site at www.mjmautohaus.com (and it's iPad friendly, too!)


----------



## pherlopolus (Aug 31, 2011)

whats your shipping like to the UK?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

pherlopolus said:


> whats your shipping like to the UK?


We use USPS. If you CLICK HERE it answers it all for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

MJM offers brakes for your Cabby from ATE, Brembo, Hawk, Mintex, Zimmermann and more! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*ATE (OEM) FRONT RIGHT CALIPER FOR SELECT MK1/MK2 MODELS - $129.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*IN THE SOUTH OR CENTRAL TEXAS AREA AND NEED YOUR WARES INSTALLED? 

CALL US FOR AN APPOINTMENT TODAY - 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)*


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

im looking for pretty much every window seal for a mk1 cabby besides windshield and rear glass.

for the pop out windows, front and back windows, b pillar, etc.

found them all on vintage rubber, but didnt see them on your site.


----------



## fredges (Apr 27, 2012)

Mom needs a new windshield gasket/rubber for a '91 Cabby, how much and are they in stock? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

mk3_vdub said:


> im looking for pretty much every window seal for a mk1 cabby besides windshield and rear glass.
> 
> for the pop out windows, front and back windows, b pillar, etc.
> 
> found them all on vintage rubber, but didnt see them on your site.


Do not have at this time, sorry.



fredges said:


> Mom needs a new windshield gasket/rubber for a '91 Cabby, how much and are they in stock? Thanks!


Do not have at this time, sorry.


----------



## Claire22cia (Apr 19, 2013)

I took a look at your website catalog, and only one belt is shown for this vehicle.


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ funny. I emailed you guys through your site a week ago and still no response... Guess it was worth a shot but I gotta get this thing going so...


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, for lightning quick response and better customer service.


 ^hahahaha been about 2 weeks and still no reply from mjm emailing directly to them. CTS and German auto parts will actually get back to you in a reasonable time frame. So for those of you who don't have weeks to wait best not to send inquires to mjm.


----------



## martycox88 (Apr 10, 2013)

It takes 4 weeks and multiple phone calls to these people to get an order shipped. Not yet received yet. 

GAP is fast and reliable.

I went with these guys thinking the shipping times would be less due to being only 12 hours South of me, WRONG!!


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

martycox88 said:


> It takes 4 weeks and multiple phone calls to these people to get an order shipped. Not yet received yet.
> 
> GAP is fast and reliable.
> 
> I went with these guys thinking the shipping times would be less due to being only 12 hours South of me, WRONG!!


X2 
Placed an order last Wednesday, after no word I called them only for them to say "oh, 1/2 the stuff you ordered that said it was in stock is not in stock... Mean while I've wasted a week waiting when ANYWHERE ELSE would have had me my stuff by now; now my project is set way back and there's only 2 weeks till wuste so I'm screwed! F UCK YOU MJM! Ill never do business there again and will bad mouth you guys any chance I get!

Except for the lady Jenny M that works there. She is a super lady! 10 :beer: to you


----------



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

*FV-QR*

LEMFORDER OEM bushings for the mK1 suspension?

I thought they were Audi OEM??>>


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...haus-bashing&p=82061148&posted=1#post82061148


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

I used to order through MJM all the time around 2005-2006 for my old Golf and TT. Always lowest prices and great service otherwise :beer:

Picking up a cabby soon so I'll be fishing around for some more parts :thumbup:


----------



## rachels89 (May 26, 2013)

*533612151 proportioning valves*

Do you have a pair of proportioning valves (533612151) or replacement for my 1989 cabriolet. 
can also e-mail me [email protected] please?


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:

First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll





Heres what you guys have been telling me since may 20th I believe. Cause ya know orders take almost 3 months to process ya know but dont worry theyll be here shortly!! :screwy:



Mjm sucks threads

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6072115-MJM-Autohaus

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5523200-MJM-Autohaus-thumbdown

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6047889-BE-WARNED-MJM-Autohaus-bashing

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5986702-Last-Time-I-Order-from-MJM-Autohaus

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5945350-MJM-Autohaus-Bad-Experience

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5889334-MJM-autohaus-anyone-else-having-issues

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/375824-MJM-Autohaus-sucks

http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?6053840-MJM-Autohaus-sucks-a-fat-one!!!

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/7.../331157-mjm-autohaus-no-endorsement-here.html

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140628


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

mk3alltheway said:


> You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:
> 
> First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.


 
No response whatsoever? Are you gonna delete your response and post the same thing below this AGAIN? You guys are soooo shady..


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

mk3alltheway said:


> You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:
> 
> First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll
> 
> ...





mk3alltheway said:


> No response whatsoever? Are you gonna delete your response and post the same thing below this AGAIN? You guys are soooo shady..





[email protected] said:


> We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.



Im really gonna enjoy building my post count destroying you guys. What questions exactly have you answered because in all 47 of your threads that I posted this in you havent answered one question :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.


----------

